# 7kw diesel generator



## Jg3qbd (May 5, 2018)

My generator is no producing any voltage output. If I disconnect brushes from avr and apply 12v directly I am still only getting 75v at the receptacles. Is this an avr problem or something more in depth. Just a little more info.. with engine running and avr hooked up as is I have 3.9v ac at receptacles, the same at L1-L2, and R1-R2. Thanks in advance


----------



## Jg3qbd (May 5, 2018)

Just to clarify my post, I am applying 12v directly to brushes not avr


----------



## sherlywang (Oct 18, 2017)

If the diesel generator has not been run for a long time or if it was left with a load connected while it was not running, then one of the more likely causes is loss of residual magnetism. Most small generators do not have magnets but have two sets of coils, one that spins and one that is stationary. When these generators start up, if there is no magnetic field at all, then there will be no power created. Usually there is a very small residual field from the last time the generator ran which make a very small amount of power which then makes the magnetic field stronger which makes more power and this cycle continues until the generator is producing its rated power (after a very short period of time, usually by the time the engine has spun up to normal operating speed).


----------

